# Was bedeutet Backend und Frontend



## Gast (2. Sep 2008)

Hi,

bin ziemlicher Neuling in der Java EE Programmierung und mir ist nicht ganz klar, was Backend und Frontend bedeutet,
kann man es grob so sagen, das Backend die Programme auf dem Server sind (also JBoss o.ä, EJB usw. ) und Frontend ist der Browser, mit dem ich mich z.B.: mit dem Server verbinde oder ist das eher Hardware- Technisch gemeint?

schönen Tag noch,


----------



## Landei (2. Sep 2008)

Schon richtig: Backend ist die Server-Seite, und Frontend alles, wo der Nutzer vor sitzt


----------



## SnooP (2. Sep 2008)

ne... passt ungefähr... ist auch nicht so gut definiert... mit Frontend könnte man auch die Software meinen, die auf einem Browser angezeigt wird...

man spricht hier genauer von den sog. Tiers (Schichten)... und da wäre die Presentation-Tier genau diejenige Schicht, die von einem Client (Browser) angezeigt werden kann.

Der Backend - ware dann die Business-Tier + Data-Tier also die Bestandteile des Applikationsservers...

wenn man in Schichten programmiert, ist es auch nicht so erheblich, ob die Bestandteile jetzt tatsächlich auf versch. Maschinenen liegen oder sogar in eigenen Containern... bei der Verwendung von Spring z.B. könnte man die Business-Logik via http-invoder oder auch direkter service-injection in eine Controller-Klasse aus der Presentation-Tier injecten... die Datenmodellierung passiert mit Domain-Objects und Zugriff zur Datenbank in der Data-Tier (ich weiß den korrekten Namen dafür gar nicht  ... vielleicht auch data-access?) über DAOs... - das letzte wäre dann alles dein Backend...


----------



## maki (2. Sep 2008)

> Data-Tier (ich weiß den korrekten Namen dafür gar nicht icon_wink.gif ... vielleicht auch data-access?)


Integration Tier wurde das mal genannt.


----------



## Guest (2. Sep 2008)

dankeschön!!!!


----------



## ralf.zahn (10. Sep 2008)

> und da wäre die Presentation-Tier genau diejenige Schicht, die von einem Client (Browser) angezeigt werden kann. 

Also Namen sind zwar Schall und Rauch, aber das ist mit Sicherheit so nicht gemeint:

Backend: Servlets und Datenzugriffsklassen (Models und Controller)
Frontend/Presentation Tier: Klassen, die für die Darstellung von Daten + Funktionen zu deren Bearbeitung zuständig sind

Beide laufen also auf dem Server. HTML/JavaScript etc. kann man auch dem Frontend zuordnen, sind aber eher die Ausgaben an den Browser, also z.B. das Ergebnis der Abarbeitung einer JSP.


----------



## maki (10. Sep 2008)

ralf.zahn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > und da wäre die Presentation-Tier genau diejenige Schicht, die von einem Client (Browser) angezeigt werden kann.
> 
> Also Namen sind zwar Schall und Rauch, aber das ist mit Sicherheit so nicht gemeint:
> 
> ...


Auch nicht wirklich 

Sun hatte mal die Presentation Tier in 2 weitere "Schichten" unterteilt:
Eine die auf dem Server läuft (JSPs, Servlets, etc) und eine, die auf dem Client läuft (Browser), 

Naja, alles ansichtssache....


----------

